# ,

## agent007

,    - ,    ,      (  ,  -   ).     !     ,   ..

----------


## sharasha

> ,   ..

      23 )))))

----------


## agent007

> 23 )))))

----------


## Olio

> 23 )))))

      )))

----------


## Sky

*agent007*,   ?    ? ³    ,      .

----------


## agent007

> )))

  ---   .

----------


## Olio

> 

    !

----------


## art_b

,    .

----------

80%      (    -   ) -   , ,    (   )  . ,    ,    ( ).      (   -    )
       -     )

----------


## sharasha

> ---   .

  ͺ.  , ,  !       !

----------


## art_b

LC Waikiki, , .        7  - 140 ,   .   400   ..  -  .    350 ..

----------

,    )

----------


## alicegreen

> ,      ?

   ?    )      .

----------


## Karen

> ?    )      .

           -.

----------


## alicegreen

> -.

     ?

----------


## Karen

> ?

  .  .

----------


## Vik23

,

----------


## Ihor

http://www.sportsdirect.com 
   ,  ,

----------


## Tiramisu

> http://www.sportsdirect.com 
>    ,  ,

     -  .    .  ,  2-2,5 (.

----------


## LunaMel

80%    .   ,         *****   .

----------


## art_b

> 80%    .   ,         *****   .

        ?

----------


## LunaMel

> ?

   ?

----------


## art_b

> ?

  .        usd.        .

----------


## Pavvert

(         ).
        , 6pm   .

----------

. , , - ,    ,    100%  .       studio-fashion.com,  . ,       .       ,    .  ,  ,   .    ,     .

----------


## Elenalevich

.   ,     .      ,   .    ,       ??

----------


## Ponziabl

*Elenalevich*,   ?..

----------


## Elizest

-       ?

----------


## Ponziabl

*Elizest*,  , -       /  ( )                  ,                  (       //  ..).             +           ,  -        philipp plein     ..     25-30%     .      .   10  ,   -     1,5-2

----------


## Elenalevich

> *Elenalevich*,   ?..

      !    ,    )

----------


## V00D00People



----------


## Merry Corpse

*V00D00People*,   -     23-.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=P...&v=MoECMZmtFvw https://media.giphy.com/media/Lcn0yF1RcLANG/giphy.gif

  ...

----------


## Tiramisu

.  9,99 .    " "   - 1200 .       .     ,   .

----------


## Elenalevich

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=P...&v=MoECMZmtFvw https://media.giphy.com/media/Lcn0yF1RcLANG/giphy.gif

   ,         ?

----------


## V00D00People

**:     

> .  9,99 .    ,  ... .

         
 8-10      ,      .    ,     .   ...

----------

> 8-10      ,      .    ,     .   ...

          (    - ,      ,   ) -            .  ,  ,     ,       .    .

----------


## Tiramisu

> **:      https://ofigenno.com/content/1645-0/1.jpg https://ofigenno.com/content/1949-1/16.jpg http://cdn.fishki.net/upload/post/20...13410/6_14.jpg http://cdn.fishki.net/upload/post/20...13410/4_17.jpg http://cdn.fishki.net/upload/post/20...1313410/33.jpg   
>  8-10      ,      .    ,     .   ...

     ,      -  .    ,  ,   .     .      /,  . ,     20 .  6 .  ,          ,    2900 . 
     ,  ,          .  . ,  .  
      : - (((

----------


## 23q

-  5 .   .      

> ...

        450 ,       -    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ... ,  .,  ...      

> 450

----------


## AnastasiyaK

, , , .   .

----------


## Sprint

> , , , .   .

     .   ,   ,       .            14- .
  ,       , !

----------


## Aurora

,        ,          ,            ,    -,   -  ,            ,   ,

----------


## natalimoly

,     ,    .      .     -!       .      ,   ,        ,     !   - **  ,      ,        )    )

----------


## Ljusinda

-,         !!!       ,   .    ,        ...

----------


## Kilopn



----------


## chieslavunia

,   )

----------


## Elenalevich

!       .

----------

.

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

  , !

----------



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> 

    01    ..........

----------


## GVL224

> 01    ..........

   100 ,          100 .
             ""...
1.       100 .
2.    100 ,         ""    .

----------


## Karen

> 100 ,          100 .
>              ""...
> 1.       100 .
> 2.    100 ,         ""    .

    -          ?

----------


## GVL224

> -          ?

       100 ,      .
              3               3 :)   .
           ,  ,   :)

----------


## Karen

> 100 ,      .
>               3               3 :)   .
>            ,  ,   :)

  .         7000.    ?

----------


## GVL224

> .         7000.    ?

      :)
     ,      :)

----------


## Karen

> :)
>      ,      :)

   .
    . , ,     .   
  -  .  
     ,      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,      .

    ,              ...  , ... ,         ...  ...     !     !   ,         ...   :

----------


## Karen

! -.  .  ,      !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ! -.  .  ,      !

  ...  :       ... !

----------


## Karen

> ...  :       ... !

     - !  !    !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> - !  !    !

   -...    

>

----------


## Dracon

> ! -.  .  ,      !

----------

